# Firefox : Windows updates



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

Microsoft's Windows Genuine Advantage program requires users to validate their copy before downloading windows updates.
Now, you can download those updates using *Firefox * courtesy of this Microsoft supplied plug-in .

http://www.microsoft.com/genuine/downloads/Validate.aspx



Q:
Will the validation process work with the Firefox Web browser?


A:
Yes, you can complete the validation process using the Firefox Web browser. Users of the Firefox browser are automatically offered a Firefox browser plug-in for WGA validation and instructions for plug-in installation. The browser plug-in provides the same Windows validation as the ActiveX control. English-language users who have trouble running the Firefox browser plug-in may access the WGA Diagnostic Site for troubleshooting.

the WGA Diagnostic Site
http://www.microsoft.com/genuine/diag


http://www.microsoft.com/genuine/downloads/faq.aspx


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

While I could complete the validation process, I could still not use Windows Updates with FF.


----------



## skate_punk_21 (Mar 28, 2005)

Same here


----------



## DeFcOn (Aug 20, 2005)

dido/why is that:4-dontkno


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

WindowsUpdate extension for firefox 
(Scroll to the bottom)
http://www.beggarchooser.com/firefox/



and if it doesn t work , well here is the ultimate solution :

http://www.iol.ie/~locka/mozilla/mozilla.htm

I think what you're seeing is Microsoft setting themselves up for MS live (or whatever their web based apps are called).
Microsoft testing the waters for a bit of platform independence. Sure, they still want you to buy Windows, but they sell a lot of other software (and will apparently offer many new web-based services) that might run on other platforms.


----------

